# Dimming thermostat or pulse thermostat?



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

i have been looking at thermostats and cant really tell the difference between pulse and dimming day/night stats? what is best for my beardies? 

Cheers!


----------



## yacker (Jun 17, 2005)

I prefer dimmer stats .The pulse one are like having a disco in the front room. 

The dimmer ones fade the bulb nicely if the temps are set right , then increase a little to get temps up . 

All down to personal choice .


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Judders said:


> i have been looking at thermostats and cant really tell the difference between pulse and dimming day/night stats? what is best for my beardies?
> 
> Cheers!


Hey there, 
It depends what you're statting.
If its a basking bulb, use the dimmer, as it will erm dim the light where as the pulse stat will flick the bulb on and off - not good.

Pulse stats are normally used for ceramic bulbs.

If your using a heat mat, then a wee mat stat will do :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As above.

Typical uses are:

Dimmer - light emitting bulbs
Pulse - non light emitting heat sources


----------



## Judders (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice im going for the dimming stat!


----------

